# Please read this DP Manual that I have.



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know how many of you are familiar with the DP Manual written by Shawn O Connor, but to those of you who do not have it nor have read it, I wish to request you download it, and try to study it daily. From personal experience, I can assure you that this guide contains a plethora of valuable information that will aid you in this journey against eliminating DP. It's a very extensive guide and discusses some major issues with DP that many of you can relate too. So please, try to download it and read it as much as you can. Once you do, you'll notice a significant change in your thought process. Just allow yourself to really understand and listen to what is written. He suffered from severe DP for quite some time, and I can say with full certainty that DP is totally treatable as long as you approach it the right way. Reading this book will help you develop a stronger mindset and you'll definitely be able to cope with these sensations more and be able to simply cast them aside whenever you notice them. I believe it does get better.. Just takes the right steps.. So anyway, if you already have the manual, then you can disregard this. Cheers guys. Stay strong.

http://www.mediafire.com/?mu1upofr56s04vv

Here is an interesting passage taken from the DP Manual. Hope it helps.

"*I first identified that I had DP when I stumbled across some anxiety/dp websites. At first, I was truly delighted to find that I actually had what was a recognized condition. But my enthusiasm quickly fell away when I began to see the posts from people saying that they'd had the condition for ten or more years, that they felt constantly terrible, etc. Suddenly, I felt worse than ever. How could I possibly put up with ten more years of this? Well, as I've said before, I think that everybody who has had anxiety/dp for any long period of time has simply not found the correct way to get out of it. They have simply not established the positive thought-habits that will overrule the negative with enough practice. And even though it in some ways it can be very beneficial to vent your sadness and frustration with the condition to others who can relate, the fact is that anxiety-related disorders feed off that kin dof self-analysis. They only continue to exist beyond the initial trauma that caused them because they are being analysed and contemplated constantly. And when you stop doing that, you will get better.

So&#8230; can you see how going to these types of websites is so counter-productive?

Because wallowing in your own misery will not make anxiety/dp better.And wallowing in the misery of others will certainly not make anxiety/dp better. In fact, it will prolong it. You need to be positive, positive, positive, all the way, and those types of websites will not help you*."


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?mu1upofr56s04vv


You wouldn't steal a car..


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

TheStarter said:


> You wouldn't steal a car..


What?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> What?


Nah i'm sorry for making a bad joke, its a commercial about piracy, since i assume the book costs money ?

Anyways, thanks for sharing, shows some good intrest of you!

Keep it up.

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

lol Don...

Thanks Matrix, gonna read through this. Nice one


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

fuck your dp manual bitch


----------



## ankit (Sep 2, 2011)

i read it many months ago. it is really good guide for beginners , but did not work on me much
i think it is a good collection of DP syndromes, when one first get DP, many uncomfortable symptoms come to him, so that he may think that he would be crazy, the book is very helpful to protect him from thinking so by saying that those uncomfortable symptoms are just DP( nothing else). 
and the main solution he gave for DP is -- Don't think about it.
and the main difference i saw between the book i read and yours is

mine:- *Recommended Further Reading:*

Brain Lock: Free Yourself from Obsessive-Compulsive Behavior
By Jeffrey Schwartz, MD.
White Bears and Other Unwanted Thoughts: Suppression, Obsession, and the Psychology of Mental Control
By Daniel M. Wegner
Both are available from all good online bookstores.

yours:- *Recommended Further Reading :-*

There is no further reading to do&#8230;!
Make this the very last thing you ever read on
the subject. Finish this, get out there and start
practicing those positive habits, and living
your life!


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you have the audio book?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

MatrixGravity said:


> I don't know how many of you are familiar with the DP Manual written by Shawn O Connor, but to those of you who do not have it nor have read it, I wish to request you download it, and try to study it daily. From personal experience, I can assure you that this guide contains a plethora of valuable information that will aid you in this journey against eliminating DP. It's a very extensive guide and discusses some major issues with DP that many of you can relate too. So please, try to download it and read it as much as you can. Once you do, you'll notice a significant change in your thought process. Just allow yourself to really understand and listen to what is written. He suffered from severe DP for quite some time, and I can say with full certainty that DP is totally treatable as long as you approach it the right way. Reading this book will help you develop a stronger mindset and you'll definitely be able to cope with these sensations more and be able to simply cast them aside whenever you notice them. I believe it does get better.. Just takes the right steps.. So anyway, if you already have the manual, then you can disregard this. Cheers guys. Stay strong.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mu1upofr56s04vv
> 
> ...


He definitely has good tips for moving on with your life but its no cure.
Erm... interestingly enough this is basically a lot of the advice the Overcoming DP self-help books give you.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

e1something said:


> fuck your dp manual bitch


Good one you fucking gomer


----------

